# ? about online vendors



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

A buddy of mine at work came across an online vendor's website who has an entire line of Cuban cigars for sale. The site looks legit and my buddy pointed me to this place about a year ago. I went to it, looked it over and left it at that. My buddy asked me the other day about the legality of purchasing Cuban cigars here in the US. I told him to my knowledge (acquired here on CS) it is illegal. Now this website claims there is an addendum to the embargo law which allows US citizens to purchase 2 boxes of cuban cigars per year. 
Can anyone clarify this for me, please?
Thanks


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That sounds vaguely like the way the law was structured up until a few years ago. It certainly isn't so anymore. I call :BS


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

to the website: 
B as in B
S as in S


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Is it legal?................no.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

That website's claim is absolutely FALSE. :BS


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

absolutely wrong


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nope! No boxes for you!!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, I didn't think so, and I thought something was fishy about it.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Some further reading for ya. Lots of good stuff to be found in the stickies.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32989


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

do they claim to have the authentic cuba hologram on every box:hn


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

you make cuban cigar purchases at your own risk. that is what i was told and what i stick by. i dont do it


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

do they have the glass top Cohibas?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

This vendor isn't in Poland is it?


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

what's wrong with glass top Cohibas? I have a few boxes of them....





























only kidding


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Illegal.
Definition: Sick bird
Wait, that is ill eagle.
Disregard.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, I copied the link and forwarded it to my friend.


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

I am sick and tired of this pretend talk that we all do on this forum. One day I hope that instead of dreaming about Cuban Cigars we will be able to enjoy them. I hope one day we all can speak the truth about Cubans and really taste one.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

cfheater said:


> I am sick and tired of this pretend talk that we all do on this forum. One day I hope that instead of dreaming about Cuban Cigars we will be able to enjoy them. I hope one day we all can speak the truth about Cubans and really taste one.


Me too. I would love to try a Cuban cigar.


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

cfheater said:


> I am sick and tired of this pretend talk that we all do on this forum. One day I hope that instead of dreaming about Cuban Cigars we will be able to enjoy them. I hope one day we all can speak the truth about Cubans and really taste one.


I've tasted Cubans and I still dream about them.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

cfheater said:


> I am sick and tired of this pretend talk that we all do on this forum. One day I hope that instead of dreaming about Cuban Cigars we will be able to enjoy them. I hope one day we all can speak the truth about Cubans and really taste one.


I am a God in my dreams.... I guess that's why I try and live in them as much as I can


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> Me too. I would love to try a Cuban cigar.


You know I've heard that they're not as good as they used to be and the Dominicans are much better made. Oh, and some of them have got crack in them. Or something.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> You know I've heard that they're not as good as they used to be and the Dominicans are much better made. Oh, and some of them have got crack in them. Or something.


Yep, regulated drugs over here... buy them from a chemist with a script.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> You know I've heard that they're not as good as they used to be and the Dominicans are much better made. Oh, and some of them have got crack in them. Or something.


I thought it was Mary Jane rolled in them. Huh?  Who knows? At least we can dream.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Jason Love III said:


> That website's claim is absolutely FALSE. :BS


:tpd:


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I am a God in my dreams.... I guess that's why I try and live in them as much as I can


That's good:r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Cigar Hound said:


> :tpd:


James Woods is cool


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I tasted a Cuban once. She was sweet most of the time, but really had a bad temper if provoked. I still think about her sometimes.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I tasted a Cuban once. She was sweet most of the time, but really had a bad temper if provoked. I still think about her sometimes.


I must have tasted her grand daughter then........damn old men.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I must have tasted her grand daughter then........damn old men.


These kids today........sigh........no respect for their elders.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to save a damsel in distress!!


----------

